# Starret Parts Department Phone Number



## HMF (Apr 3, 2011)

Need a part for a wiggler or edgefinder? This is the number to call:

* 978-249-3551 ext 316 * 


Best,


Nelson


----------



## Highpower (Apr 6, 2011)

Additional information regarding Starrett parts:



> Parts may be purchased directly from the L S Starrett Company using a Visa or Mastercard.
> 
> There is a $5.00 minimum and $100.00 maximum per purchase order for replacement parts. A parts handling fee is applied as well and is figured on the total of your purchase.
> 
> ...


----------

